# Adobe After Effects Video erstellen



## DrNice (16. Februar 2012)

Moin!
Kurz zu meiner Ausgangslage: 
Ich hab im Auto n schickes Radio mit Touchscreen und würd gern dort Videos laufen lassen von MP3´s zu denen ich quasi ein Video gemacht habe. 

Ich will kein aufwändiges großes Video erstellen oder so, sondern einfach nur ein paar Animationen wie man sie zB beim Windows Media Player einstellen kann (nur vllt n bisschen hübscher  ). Hab bei Youtube ein Video gesehen und dachte mir, so schwer kann das nicht sein. Nach etwas googeln bin ich auf Adobe After Effects gestoßen. Welche Templates braucht "man", bzw braucht man überhaupt welche, reicht evtl. die im Programm aus? 
Evtl gibts auch n anderes Programm was viel einfacher solche Effekter hervorzaubern kann? Habe in letzter Zeit die Finger von Adobe gelassen, weil sich das doch eher an Profis richtet (Photoshop zB - wobei man nach ner gewissen Zeit damit auch klarkommt).
Ich bin auf Screener gestoßen, ansich die richtige Sache, allerdings viel zu zeitaufwändig, wenn ich 20-30 Videos machen möchte, brauche ich min 80 Minuten damit ich die alle fertig habe. Und in der Zeit kann ich nichts anderes machen... Im Grunde sollen es nur ein paar Nadeln oder Blasen oder sonstwas sein, die bei Bass oder Gesang ausschlagen...
So in der Art wie dieses Youtube Video


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2012)

Da sie nunmal berechnet/gewandelt werden müssen, gibt es lediglich zwei Möglichkeiten:

(A) Eine Compositingsoftware wie After Effects einsetzen. Hoher intellektueller und zeitlicher Aufwand
(B) Windows Mediaplayer oder Winamp-Visuals mit einem Screen-Recorder mitschneiden und dann zusammenfügen.

Beide Wege sind mit zeitlichem Aufwand verbunden, die meines Erachtens in keinem Verhältnis zum Output stehen. Für das Geld von After Effects   hättest Du Dir auch ein Autoradio mit Visuals und Ansteuerung von LED-Tubes kaufen bzw. bauen lassen können.

mfg chmee


----------



## DrNice (16. Februar 2012)

After Effects hat ja zumindest ne trial Version zum ein wenig herumstöbern... Und wie gesagt, ich brauch ja nur eine Linie die zum Takt hüpft... 
Ein Screener kommt aufgrund des eben viel zu hohen Aufwands nicht in Frage... So wie ich bei Youtube gesehen hab, kann man mit AE ja sowas wie ne Vorlage machen, dann würde ich die hüpfende Linie einfach in eine Wasserblase ändern, neues MP3 File, Rendern, fertig. Aber du hast schon recht, 200+€ nur für ein wenig Spielerei auszugeben grenzt an Wahnsinn 
Zumindest in meinem Fall an Verschwendung... Mal gucken wie weit ich mit der Trial komme... 
Und auch mit dem Radio ansich haste Recht, allerdings war das vor 3 Jahren das tollste was es für nen erschwinglichen Preis (300€) damals gab, und beim kauf hab ich auf solch Schnickschnack wie Visualisierungen natürlich nicht geachtet....
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2012)

Nun, da Du Lust hast  schau bei Andrew Kramer / Videocopilot vorbei, da wird sowas sicher dabei sein.

http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials/
und
http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials/audio_to_animation/

mfg chmee


----------



## DrNice (17. Februar 2012)

Das was ich mit der hüpfenden Linie nun "hingeklatscht" hab, hat mich 3 Minuten Arbeit und 7 Minuten Rendern gekostet... Gut, für ein 5 Minuten Video sicherlich nicht annähernd Zeit/Nutzen praktikabel, aber ist irgendwie witzig. Und die DVD wird ja auch nicht nur einmal im Auto laufen.
 TUT 47 is ja genau das was ich gern hätte ;-) Zum Glück kann ich Englisch. Und kann ja nicht Schaden, mit dem Programm umzugehen, auch wenn ichs in der Arbeitswelt definitiv nicht brauchen werde, Vielen Danke!


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2012)

Hier noch ein VU-Meter Tutorial mittels Expressions.
http://www.macprovideo.com/hub/after-effects/after-effects-more-about-expressions-part-2

mfg chmee


----------

